# Estação meteorológica [B]NO[/B] Vimeiro



## geoair.pt (23 Mai 2011 às 21:58)

Boas,
Aqui ficam as fotos de uma EM que 'descobri' no Vimeiro (localidade e sede de freguesia, concelho de Lourinhã)
























Lamento mas não sei mais detalhes da estação, mas o local e a instalação em si, não me aprecem os mais felizes...
Cumps


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Mai 2011 às 22:03)

Como essa conheço uma igual ao chegar à barragem do Lindoso, junto à estrada e com aspecto de abandonada


----------



## Lousano (23 Mai 2011 às 22:07)

Pode ser uma estação da Estradas de Portugal.

Por exemplo, a EP tem duas semelhantes em Miranda do Corvo e Lousã junto da EN 342.


----------

